

Barack Obama at Reddit - webwanderings
http://www.reddit.com/user/PresidentObama

======
boopsie
It took reddit down!

~~~
webwanderings
We knew Reddit wouldn't be able to handle the government take down :)

------
tjtrapp
this page removes a lot of the noise... love it.

